

Show HN: Kronikl … Share what you want and keep the rest - bobstobener
https://www.kronikl.me

======
bobstobener
Kronikl is a project we've been working on for the past year. It's deigned as
a personal Facebook; a private experience where you can save and preserve the
things that are important to you and build an archive of your storyline. You
can share posts with friends from your Line, you can build a Line together
with your friends or you can keep all of your content to yourself. Our video
is here
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_gTUVF1kNI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_gTUVF1kNI).
You can see the project at [https://www.kronikl.me](https://www.kronikl.me).
Feel free to offer any feedback.

